# (Favorite) Modern Pastiches



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm using both "modern" and "pastiche" loosely, but basically anything in the last 30-or-so years that sounds like something from before 30-or-so years ago.

The inspiration for this thread was my realization just how many contemporary artists are trying to bring back the 80s, and some of my favorite artists (or favorite singles from non-favorite artists) have joined in on the 80s revival. I'll just post a few examples here:














Even Beyonce decided to do this ode to 80s Whitney Houston, and it's her best song IMO:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Love this one by the way.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My favourite artist of recent decades, Steven Wilson, released the album To the bone two years ago. Very much influenced by his love for art pop from the eighties.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

^ Familiar with both of those. I loved that Mika track when it came out. I really thought he was going to be a big star, with that huge vocal range and that great, classical pop songwriting sensibility. What happened to him? I wonder if his albums are worth checking out. 

I've also been a longtime fan of Porcupine Tree and Steven Wilson. Started as a throwback to Pink Floyd, moved towards modern-sounding prog rock/metal, until his last album which took a turn towards art-pop, though I'm not sure how easy it is to pin to any one era; there's some 80s in there for sure, but it also has some of that 90s alt. rock downbeat melancholia. Good stuff for sure.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Mr Bungle and Fantomas (both Mike Patton / Trevor Dunn projects)


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Or perhaps this version.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Anything by Combustible Edison, perhaps?

Talking of Beyoncé, I remember hearing an album of hers at work - most of it was the usual sort of push-button pop/r 'n' b dreck but standing out like an oasis in a desert was a track which hailed back to the glory days of 70s funk and she totally nailed it. Wish she could do a whole album of that.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

elgars ghost said:


> Talking of Beyoncé, I remember hearing an album of hers at work - most of it was the usual sort of push-button pop/r 'n' b dreck but standing out like an oasis in a desert was a track which hailed back to the glory days of 70s funk and she totally nailed it. Wish she could do a whole album of that.


I went through her discography not too long ago when I was exploring modern pop music and it was pretty desolate outside of a few standout tracks. I do recall that funk track you're referencing but I don't recall the title.

In that "mostly desolate discography with a few standout tracks" she joins Ariana Grande, and one of her best is a lovely pastiche of 50s Doo-***: 





Shame she doesn't have more like this, because damn she can really sing when the labels/producers let her, instead of forcing her into all these modern RnB/Hip-Hop styles that doesn't suit her voice. She could also do pretty good disco-pop:


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Here's perhaps the most obvious contemporary pastiche in Greta Van Zep... er, Fleet:


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

A song that is 30 or so years old that sounds like something older than 30 years?

Hmmm, how about this overt send up to the Mersey Beat sound of an earlier era:


----------

